# WTS- BSA Lighting XL 22cal with BSA 3-12x AO Scope



## ctrfire (Apr 5, 2009)

BSA Lightning XL .22cal with BSA 3-12x AO scope and adjustable trigger.

Check out the pics asking 375.00 OBO it's virtually new accept for 1 little ding on the left side just above and forward of the trigger gaurd.


----------

